# Living in perth



## Dawes (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi all has anyone got any good recommendations of where to live near Perth?

I'm partially after good schools, low crime rate and within a 45min drive from city centre.? 

Any help would be appreciated..thanks


----------



## Bibbs (Dec 13, 2010)

Unfortunatly you'll need to be a LOT more specific.

The first thing is rent or buy?

If rent, how much are you willing to spend a week?

45min drive on a weekday? or on a weekend?

A lot of English go to Joondalup and Quinns (It's known as little brittan) and for me that makes me not want to live there. Heading south Mandurah is nice, but it's quite a way out.


----------



## Dawes (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm looking to rent anything from $400 to $500pw and 45min drive on weekdays. 

I'll look into them areas. 

We are a young family trying to make this big move so all info and help is appreciated.


----------



## Bibbs (Dec 13, 2010)

I, personally, like the South better. It's where I grew up, and where I know.

If you can find something along Leech or Canning highways you'll be in an area that is extablished. If you are a city worker, try and get near a train station, as parking is a nightmare in the city, and public transport is quick and cheap. This area is quite expensive though, and on the river will be well out your (and most peoples) price range.

You'll probalby get an older house on a smaller block, as lost of people have sub-divided in this area.

If you can put up with a longer commute, have a look at places round Cockburn station (Beeliar etc.) or any stops on that line (Murdoch, Leeming etc.). You'll get a newer house on a bigger block, but you'll be a bit less established etc.

Can't really comment on schools (I've not kids and the to two highschools in Perth I went to, one was one of the worst and the other, one of the best. But that was 25 years ago). If you want a top school, you'll have to pay and it's usually a religious school.

Don't be fixated by being 5mins walk to the beach either. Most people here wouldn't walk to the end of their drive. You'll end up getting in a car and driving to another beach anyway.

I'd also suggest going for a short term rent first. Friends have picked a place via the net before they arrive and once they get here, they find out it's not for them, so 6/12 months later they can move to an area they actually like.

Good luck.


----------



## zippy6969uk (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi I am also looking to move me wife and two young children to Perth area in early 2012!! Was looking at mandurah is this a good idea? Also I'm looking at an opportunity with rac workshop mechanic is this company well know and trusted there in oz.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Jan 4, 2012)

moving2wa.com - Perth, Australia: Cost of Living, Removal Costs, Where to live, What to bring and more 
Check this you will get a fair idea of suburbs and other information about living in WA.

Cheers!


----------

